# , , ,

## .

: https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=610868

  ,      ,     "    ...",     .  ,    (    :Smilie:  -      ).

 ,      (   ):

- 21 (      )
- 22
- 24 (   ,   )
- 27
- 36
- 37
- 38
- 43
- 44
- 45
- 46

!

----------


## .

, -  , ,      ...

----------


## .

*.*,           .

----------


## .

...  :Rofl:

----------

